# [corner of sin] kei's gallery



## Keitara (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler: illustrations













*latest sin*


​


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

OMG THAT IS SO CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -

The yoosung sketch is so pretty <3 I love him


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2016)

sinpai dont pretend i dont remember the original of the takusin uwu u cannot hide the nip
your lines are so smooth aahhhh
and the yoosung is g o o d 
pls draw jaehee sometime ^^


----------



## Keitara (Oct 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> OMG THAT IS SO CUTE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The yoosung sketch is so pretty <3 I love him


thank u :')) yep he's adorable! i feel bad how i have to repremand him for zen's route about being a gamer with no life all the time while i'm no better ahahaAHAHAH;;


EvviePB said:


> sinpai dont pretend i dont remember the original of the takusin uwu u cannot hide the nip
> your lines are so smooth aahhhh
> and the yoosung is g o o d
> pls draw jaehee sometime ^^



i actually didn't want to hide the nipple but the hair exactly fell on there
it was fate
besides you can still see a bit of it, how lucky for u ;'))
the lineart for the takusin took me around 10h though, i died at the hair
thank :'))
sure sure it's hard to find some jaehee hentai for ur good night messages so i'll have to draw some on my own!


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2016)

Keitara said:


> i actually didn't want to hide the nipple but the hair exactly fell on there
> it was fate
> besides you can still see a bit of it, how lucky for u ;'))
> the lineart for the takusin took me around 10h though, i died at the hair
> ...


you and i both know it was visible on the sketch uwu
tHAT PUN WAS BEAUTIFUL 10/10
holy **** hwat the fukc how do you stay doing it??? i would be bored and would start doodling jaehee dakis LOL
L O L kei keep ur sin at bei


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 15, 2016)

the sketches are adorable, cute work~


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 15, 2016)

All your art is too adorable omg
your pastel-like style is precious and I kinda wanna see the _sin_ sin ;v;
omg I'm actually gonna stalk this thread I'm sorry--


----------



## Keitara (Oct 16, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> you and i both know it was visible on the sketch uwu
> tHAT PUN WAS BEAUTIFUL 10/10
> holy **** hwat the fukc how do you stay doing it??? i would be bored and would start doodling jaehee dakis LOL
> L O L kei keep ur sin at bei


lol the sin was too sinful and got removed xD i keep forgetting this is up and foremost an animal crossing forum oops
which pun? lol
yeeeeeee i dunno how i do it, i just fight with myself


ShayminSkies said:


> the sketches are adorable, cute work~


thank you Shaymin ' v ' you're adorable too~


vogelbiene said:


> All your art is too adorable omg
> your pastel-like style is precious and I kinda wanna see the _sin_ sin ;v;
> omg I'm actually gonna stalk this thread I'm sorry--


thankies ;v; i dont think that i have pastel -like style though lol, i just draw whatever^^ 
nono don't be sorry, i love to see new sinners join the corner of sin!
unfortunately i have to step down the sin a bit though, otherwise i'll get banned lmao


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2016)

Keitara said:


> lol the sin was too sinful and got removed xD i keep forgetting this is up and foremost an animal crossing forum oops
> which pun? lol
> yeeeeeee i dunno how i do it, i just fight with myself


tbh i dont know why it got removed?? it was covered
i havent played acnl in months dude
"it was fate"

also i saW THAT TAG YOU PUT


----------



## Keitara (Oct 16, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> tbh i dont know why it got removed?? it was covered
> i havent played acnl in months dude
> "it was fate"
> 
> also i saW THAT TAG YOU PUT


well it's alright, pls don't worry missy
me neither
ahh i didn't intend to make this kind of pun though lol

YES BC
ZEN
*IS*
BAE
it's an undeniable fact


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2016)

Keitara said:


> well it's alright, pls don't worry missy
> me neither
> ahh i didn't intend to make this kind of pun though lol
> 
> ...



omfg really?
lmao no jaehee is baehee uwu


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 17, 2016)

eyes are reflective, kind of like mirrors right? so whenever i see anime art where the eye has a tonne of highlights, i just think that the character has a large stage crew holding giant lights everywhere they go xD

ur art is perfect btw :-*


----------



## Keitara (Oct 19, 2016)

JAEHEE
regretting her life





- - - Post Merge - - -



Ephemeral Reality said:


> eyes are reflective, kind of like mirrors right? so whenever i see anime art where the eye has a tonne of highlights, i just think that the character has a large stage crew holding giant lights everywhere they go xD
> 
> ur art is perfect btw :-*



that is... an interesting way of thinking lolol, but i also tend to do too many highlights somtime aha;;
aw thanks<3


----------



## himeki (Oct 19, 2016)

Keitara said:


> JAEHEE
> regretting her life


the only thing shes regretting is not being canon gay for me :C


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 19, 2016)

also do you have any particular resources for learning anatomy, or did you just pick it up as you practiced?

also your doodles are so clean wtf


----------



## derezzed (Oct 20, 2016)

aHH YOU HAVE A GALLERY NOW!!
I always love seeing your work :-D
and I'm already excited thinking about what art you'll post in the future lol

Anyways, I like pointing out favorites so I just want to say [THIS] LOOKS AMAZING and ahaha [this doodle] is gorgeous :-o

INCREDIBLE WORK KEITARA!!


----------



## Keitara (Oct 20, 2016)

Ephemeral Reality said:


> also do you have any particular resources for learning anatomy, or did you just pick it up as you practiced?
> 
> also your doodles are so clean wtf


hm... i didn't really practice or learn anatomy I think. when i was around 13 i had 2 manga drawing books but they only had basic stuff. now i usually try to come up with the anatomy by myself, and I pose IRL for hands etc. but if i end up being not able to draw something, i look for references online. if i can't find any appropiate references for what i need, i have to improvise (changing the pose/perspective, trying to cover the crucial part up, cropping it out of the canvas if possible, etc)
if it's about resources... my own body? haha otherwise i'm just googling shutterstock references when i need help
oh another "resource" is the deform/transform tool. if the perspective or anatomy doesn't seem right, it can sometimes fix it!
if you really need "studying resources" though, i'd recommend searching on deviantart. if i should recommend an artist, it would be DamaiMikaz. they have helpful resources and do anatomy/pose sketch dumps you can look at!
oh thank you^^ i dont find them clean at all though, for my own preferences^^


EvviePB said:


> the only thing shes regretting is not being canon gay for me :C


evvie is too gay for the world ;'))


derezzed said:


> aHH YOU HAVE A GALLERY NOW!!
> I always love seeing your work :-D
> and I'm already excited thinking about what art you'll post in the future lol
> 
> ...


aaaah it's kinda embarassing to see you in the corner of sin LOL //sweats
but thanks for your lovely support as always<3
haha for now i'll probably just doodle mystic messenger stuff ^^
aaaa thank you!! I think it's very helpful when people point out their faves! The first one is actually going to be a poster of romeo x juliet fanart^^ the anime is already very old, but it's a classic so it's never too late to draw fanart :')


----------



## Keitara (Oct 23, 2016)

huff huff wip for a commission!!
have been working on it all day-night ;-; haven't done such detailed lineart in a while!! Probably the most complex chibi piece i have ever drawn... well it's 7 am i should go to sleep


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2016)

Keitara said:


> evvie is too gay for the world ;'))
> 
> 
> Keitara said:
> ...


----------



## Keitara (Nov 4, 2016)

yona fanart dood!!! i was gonna warm up to get to commish work but i ended up spending too much time on this and now i'm tired RIPP

but it seRIOUSLY pains me that I DONT KNOW ANY FELLOW HAKONA SHIPPER;;; I have to fangirl alone it's sAD


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> but it seRIOUSLY pains me that I DONT KNOW ANY FELLOW HAKONA SHIPPER[/img]



nuuu you're definitely not alone
akatsuki no yona is one of my favorites!! 
want season 2 for more hakona moments


----------



## Keitara (Nov 4, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> Keitara said:
> 
> 
> > evvie is too gay for the world ;'))
> ...


----------



## himeki (Nov 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> EvviePB said:
> 
> 
> > AA THANK EVVI THANKS!!! ;v;
> ...


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> WUT WHAT SJDIFSJLGG AAAAAAAAAAA HELLOOOOOO!!!
> I'M YONA TRASH OMG
> I LOVE HAKONA SO MUCHHHHHHHH ;; one true otp!!! i'm in the process of writing my own hakona smut L O L
> i also want season 2 so badly!!! i do think there's gonna be one, although it will probably take a few years... but the manga is updated frequently so thats ok!! The manga is great as well<3
> are you up to date with the manga?;v;



SDFGHJK HI!!!!
It's been a couple months since I've watched it but omg I was am _obsessed_ with teenage Hak.
Just look at him 



Spoiler











I also love Shin-ah omg <3 he's so precious
AND you _have_ to share it with me when it's done lol

but noo I haven't had a chance to read the manga!! Is it worth the read? i need to cut back on the yaoi


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 4, 2016)

ohooo count me as a new lurker!! DOKIS
Your coloring is so vibrant it gives me life!!!
pls transfer your furry doge skills 

Sadly I haven't finished watching akatsuki no yona but she is cute !


----------



## Keitara (Nov 5, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> Keitara said:
> 
> 
> > LOL GOODNIGHT KEI! zen lives on in ur heart
> ...


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> yona fanart dood!!! i was gonna warm up to get to commish work but i ended up spending too much time on this and now i'm tired RIPP
> 
> but it seRIOUSLY pains me that I DONT KNOW ANY FELLOW HAKONA SHIPPER;;; I have to fangirl alone it's sAD



AAAA IT'S YONNNAAA ( i also ship hakona btw ;0; ) YOUR ART IS GORGEOUS EVEN YOUR DOODLES ARE AMAZE fhsdjgljdhslk 
i've only had the chance to read the manga. is the anime any good? ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## Keitara (Nov 5, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> AAAA IT'S YONNNAAA ( i also ship hakona btw ;0; ) YOUR ART IS GORGEOUS EVEN YOUR DOODLES ARE AMAZE fhsdjgljdhslk
> i've only had the chance to read the manga. is the anime any good? ?･ᴗ･`



AAA HI HELLO!!! HAKONA<3 yayy i managed to lure all the yona fans out!! ;v;
aaa thank you thank you!!;;
i think the anime is GREAT!!! especially the first few episodes, they make the fighting animations of hak INCREDIBLE!!! when he fights against the fire tribe, he spins his hsu quandao around his neck IT LOOKED SO IMPRESSIVE AFAFHGAFGH;; 
AND HIS VOICE!!!!!! HAKS VOICE YOU CANNOT MISS IT OUT OMFG
AND THE HONEY LICK SCENE. WATCH IT. HAK GIVES OUT TINY MOANS WHILE HE DOES IT ( LISTEN CLOSELY) I DIEDDDDDDDDDDDDD
WATCH IT WATCH IT WATCH IT;;


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> Spoiler: fangirl goodness <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Fangirl bomb



huuuu but is there a particular place where the anime leaves off? or should I just start from the beginning otherwise I'll be confused?
Yona does... UHHH IDK!? DO THEY KISS!???

AHHH I AM THE SAME WAY!! I always stalk the anime before I watch, and sometimes I don't watch an anime bc the art style bothers me.. ALSO I want to reccomend Akagami no Shirayukihime to you! I think you'd like it (plus yona, and the main character look SO much alike!) It's actually how I found ANY
and the fact that I LOVE reverse harems (i just love all of the beautiful men heh heh) it's not exactly a reverse harem but close enough lool

BUT YES OMG I LOVE HIS FEATHER, AND I LOVED how him and Yona always argued with eachother as kids and were so oblivious to how they would be together <333
AHHH I loved how jae ha gradually learned to respect Yona, and how he warmed up to her <3 but YES I love their bromance
BUT SHIN-HA'S BEAUTIFUL BLUE HAIR AND HIS SHYNESS AHHH <3 AHSJFAGHJD HE'S TOO PRECIOUS MUST BE PROTECTED AT ALL COSTS!!!




* faints *
But I'm not too fond of Soo won... It's not even the fact that he's the antagonist, it's just how he plays with Yona's feelings </3
OK IM LITERALLY RESPONDING TO YOUR REPLY AS I TYPE, AND YOU LITERALLY JUST SAID YOU HATE SOO WON
People actually support him what??? Are his intentions are more explained in the manga though?? 

W-WHAT!? Hak was... WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM? NOOO PLS tell me he doesn't die... he's immortal cmon he's HAK
ok that's all you had to say to persuade me. I'm definitely reading it now. 

edit: I also forgot to mention your gorgeous drawing of Yona omg. She looks so fierce!
I really liked her character development, and how she's stronger now


----------



## himeki (Nov 5, 2016)

wait is hakona hak/yona


----------



## Keitara (Nov 5, 2016)

Spoiler: omg sorry this is a huge fangirl bomb lol sorry i had to keep it all in for a long time






Shiemi said:


> Spoiler: Fangirl bomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH the manga continues at chapter 48 for when the anime stopped :')))
the next arc from where you'll start is gonna be very funny! it focuses more on the poor situation of the kingdom. when you reach the water tribe/nadai & sei arc it will become really tense!! and there's also going to be a war!! and currently the manga is at xing arc, and yona&hak are planning to go "there"! ITS REALLY GOING TO BE TENSE CURRENTLY AH!! CAN I JUST SAY HOW GOOOOOOD THIS MANGA IS DJFHDGGRZU it's hard not to just simply spill all the spoilers LOL;; //forces myself

ahh not a kiss yet, sorry!! (although there are a bunch of other super cute hakona moments!! it slowly builds up!!!) but yona... yona!!! HAK DOESNT KNOW YET  T v T  BUT YOU HAVE TO SEE IT YOURSELF<33

ahah I already know shirayuki-hime, funnily it's the one i found and watched after any xDD
i found it pretty nice. shirayuki and zen are nice characters and their romance is adorable!
but
I LOVE ANY SO MUCH MORE :^D
i prefer yona over shirayuki. Yona actually has to work and try really hard like a normal human in order to become strong, while Shirayuki is a powerhouse from the start... it's kind of boring if you ask me ^^''
zen is good... he's a cool prince like from fairy tales, yup yup! although......
HAK IS BETTERRR he's sooo sexy, cute, loyal, strong, incredibly SELFLESS and jdghdsifhuzgug i just luv this guy OKK
i also find the plot in Any much more interesting, and the other main characters in Any are also much better imo.., gotta love the dragons<3 (and mother err yoon as well)
haha yeah reverse harem is GREAT :^D although i wouldn't exactly state Any as reverse harem.
i mean, come on.. as if anybody could rival hak ,lol!

Ikr!!! They were fated to be together from the very start!! Even yona's daddy approved hahahah
SOO-WON NEVER HAD A CHANCE FROM THE START //kicks him away

ahaha yeah!! but how he was too shy to admit it then later and followed them quietly xDD jae-ha even becomes kind of a "mediator" between yona and hak throughout the manga!!
i find sin-ha's eyes super pretty!! Sadly we don't see them often haha~ he's so tender and lovely *v* believe it or not, but there's a short moment in the manga where sin-ha temporarily becomes a rebel :3 not because he wants to but well READ IT :'D
i also just really love the fact how the whole group became a cute and loving family :'))
HEHEHEHE GOTTA LOVE JAE-HA AND HAK!!









BTW have you seen the 2 ova's?? you shouldn't miss them!!


Spoiler: HEHEHEHE











omg i'm so glad FINALLY SOMEBODY WHO HATES HIM LIKE ME!!! 
no, his intentions aren't further explained yet. the only information we have is that he wants to make the country strong, BY ALL MEANS. 
he isn't a plain evilman, and he has good intentions, that is true, but his ways to achieve his intentions are ****. also i will NEVER forgive him for his betrayal. besides yona, hak is incredibly hurt too! He didn't show it too much in the anime but in the manga there are certain scenes where... it just rips your heart apart to see hime like that /sniff sniff
tbh if he TRULY treasured yona & hak, he would have never done all of this. BUT HE DID. he doesn't DESERVE them as friends.

AHH OOPS NO YOU MISUNDERSTOOD HE DOESNT DIE LOL!!! OMG;; DONT WORRY HE'S ALIVE AND KICKING!!XD IM SORRY I WORDED THAT BADLY;; YEAH HE'S IMMORTAL XD (although there are hints by zeno for the future... ://) 
i meant it more in a way that he becomes beyond control and goes berserk in such extent that my heart aches!! :'(( 

hak doesn't show it in such an obvious way but he's incredibly hurt and disappointed by soo-won. i mean heck, he was gonna offer his life to him, protecting soo-won, his kingdom that he was gonna rule, and he entrusted his love of his live yona to him CONDITIONLESS. hak GAVE EVERYTHING TO HIM. and what does soo-won do? he punches him in the face as a return. thanks soo-won THANKS!!!! //rAGEE

YAY I REACHED MY GOAL<33 pls enjoy it!! 

aaa thank you thank you!!! I tried to capture exactly that!!<33 i redid her expression like 1000 times lol, it's hard to draw fierce expressions ;;
yes me as well!! But what i like the most is her mutual will to protect hak and that she wishes for him to become happy. you can really see that they need each other in order to go on and keep on living. i mean.. JUST KISS ALREADY YOU 2!! LOL


----------



## derezzed (Nov 5, 2016)

LOL KEITARA I'm laughing, you really did lure all the AnY fans out. _There's so much Yona discourse here!!_
SO I MIGHT AS WELL SAY I WATCHED YONA TOO, a good friend recc'd it to me and I marathonned the entire thing four months ago. It's a pretty enjoyable series!! I thought the fight scenes were well done too. Idk about much other romance animes so I can't really compare AnY to them but it seems to be one of the better romance series?? Haha.
Anyways, I'm glad you've found a new anime to love! Maybe as much as One Piece 

Oh, BEAUTIFUL DRAWING OF YONA BTW, her expression looks great and THE HAIR is gorgeous *-* 
She ended up being my favorite character (though I also liked Shin-Ah and Yoon!!) so I definitely appreciate your fanart of her :'-)

( ah, and before I forget- I had no idea people call Hak/Yona "hakona". I thought it was "hakyona" x_x )


----------



## Keitara (Nov 5, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> wait is hakona hak/yona



yes


----------



## himeki (Nov 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> yes



OH LMAO
then i guess
 h i


----------



## Keitara (Nov 5, 2016)

derezzed said:


> LOL KEITARA I'm laughing, you really did lure all the AnY fans out. _There's so much Yona discourse here!!_
> SO I MIGHT AS WELL SAY I WATCHED YONA TOO, a good friend recc'd it to me and I marathonned the entire thing four months ago. It's a pretty enjoyable series!! I thought the fight scenes were well done too. Idk about much other romance animes so I can't really compare AnY to them but it seems to be one of the better romance series?? Haha.
> Anyways, I'm glad you've found a new anime to love! Maybe as much as One Piece
> 
> ...



AAAAAAA MOARR YONA FANS YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY //DIES OF EXCITEMENT
can i just turn this thread into a yona fan thread pls
YESS I love anime like ANY! I actually thought that it has quite some similarities to one piece!! Just look at Jae-ha, he's almost like Sanji! A womanizer and gentleman, fights only with his leg, and he hides one of his eyes behind hair!!XD 
Also the relationship between Hak & his grandpa Mundeok!! It's JUST like Luffy & Garp!!
And of course also the adventure theme!! Yona's group may not be travelling by ship, but they still travel around the world, I really LOVE these kind of anime<33
YES I loved the fighting scenes with Hak! I also really like his Hsu Quandao, it's quite rare to see spear fighters in anime these days if you ask me , it looks SOOO cool QAQ i'm also a great fan of fighting without magic/supernatural powers like in any! I mean where you just use normal bows swords and stuff! Although the dragons are a little bit of an exception, but it's still pretty realistic!!
I think their romance is one of the best i've seen!! probably even the best?? i really like that their romance naturally builds up, and most importantly, that their love is based off mutual support. both want to protect each other and wish for each other's happiness most of all. they give each other strength to go on! THEY'RE JUST SOO AHHHHHHHH ///FAINTS idk how to describe it, their love just has so many emotions!! SORRY I AM A SUCKER FOR THESE STRONG LOYAL PASSIONATE SELFLESS ROMANCES AAA;;
It's funny that you say that because i told my friend that ANY reached the same level as one piece hahah!

awww thank you so much!! <33 her expression wasn't easy to draw^^ i rarely ever draw fierce faces lol
Yes Yona is great<3 although I have to say that i prefer how she is presented in the manga over the anime. in the manga she has more of a strong-girl appearance due to the (amazing) art style, at least that's how it seems to me
haha sin-ha is very popular xDD gotta love this cinnamon roll<3 i like about yoon that he's such a realistic character. it's so cute how easily he cries for the sake of his friends :'D

oh i just picked "hakona" up from other people calling it that haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


> OH LMAO
> then i guess
> h i


omg evvie i just found the "nsfw" tag in the yona blog.
now i know what to do for the night lolololol
wait are you a hakona shipper too...?
and uh you're saving up for a username change?? :O


----------



## himeki (Nov 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> AAAAAAA MOARR YONA FANS YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY //DIES OF EXCITEMENT
> can i just turn this thread into a yona fan thread pls
> YESS I love anime like ANY! I actually thought that it has quite some similarities to one piece!! Just look at Jae-ha, he's almost like Sanji! A womanizer and gentleman, fights only with his leg, and he hides one of his eyes behind hair!!XD
> Also the relationship between Hak & his grandpa Mundeok!! It's JUST like Luffy & Garp!!
> ...



LOL JUST GO ON TUMBLR AND SEARCH FOR AKATSUKI NO YONA NSFW LMAO
yea lmao
oh yeah i think im gonna change it to himeki ^^


----------



## Keitara (Nov 14, 2016)

<<running away from responsibilities and draws yoosung for no reason


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2016)

Keitara said:


> <<running away from responsibilities and draws yoosung for no reason



AAAAAAH KEI THIS IS SO CUTE! //zooms is that textures i see?
also i have done nothing lately but run from my responsibilities lOL


----------



## Keitara (Nov 14, 2016)

himeki said:


> AAAAAAH KEI THIS IS SO CUTE! //zooms is that textures i see?
> also i have done nothing lately but run from my responsibilities lOL



aaa thank you :')) 
oh that's just the default canvas texture on sai that i added on his jacket and bunny~ i thought it gives it a noice jeans-look
we're in the same boat haha but i'm trying to get my butt moving;;


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaa thank you :'))
> oh that's just the default canvas texture on sai that i added on his jacket and bunny~ i thought it gives it a noice jeans-look
> we're in the same boat haha but i'm trying to get my butt moving;;



ohhhh really????? it looks so cool tho omf
i need to study for exams but
yoi exists


----------



## Keitara (Dec 3, 2016)

YOO FOLKS i'm happy BECAUSE





i think it my best work so far T____T 

eheheeheh i tried putting a fancy watermark like the big shots lolololol ((shoot me now pls


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> YOO FOLKS i'm happy BECAUSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



//cries a little
its so beautiful ;;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> YOO FOLKS i'm happy BECAUSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



✓✓✓ JOHN CENA APPROVES


----------



## Keitara (Dec 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> //cries a little
> its so beautiful ;;


//wipe ur tears
thanks bby;;;


OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> ✓✓✓ JOHN CENA APPROVES


 HEY JOHN THANKS!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> YOO FOLKS i'm happy BECAUSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD SENPAI I AM CRYING!!!! I REMEMBER SEING THE LINEART FOR THIS AND IM SOBBING ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! THE HAIR SHADING IS SO NICE AND THE FLOW IS AMAZING!THE TEXTURE ON THE SKIRT IS SO NICE AND THE FLOWERS!!! **** MY DUDE YOU ARE A GOD!!! ALL PRAISE GODTARA


----------



## Keitara (Dec 3, 2016)

himeki said:


> OH MY GOD SENPAI I AM CRYING!!!! I REMEMBER SEING THE LINEART FOR THIS AND IM SOBBING ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! THE HAIR SHADING IS SO NICE AND THE FLOW IS AMAZING!THE TEXTURE ON THE SKIRT IS SO NICE AND THE FLOWERS!!! **** MY DUDE YOU ARE A GOD!!! ALL PRAISE GODTARA



OH MAN I'M SALTY BC I JUST WROTE A HUGE COMMENT TO YOU AND I ACCIDENTALLY DELETED ;;;;; BUT THANKS DEAR THANK!!! The past 2 days i've only been working on this except eating junk food toilet and 5 hour sleep!!!! BUT IT WAS WORTH IT
ehehe lately I've just been spamming textures on everything ^^^ also i came to acknowledge ps' color balancing man I hate ps because it so umcomfortable but it does its job G O OD lol

were u the one who put 50 shades of nikiforov


----------



## himeki (Dec 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> OH MAN I'M SALTY BC I JUST WROTE A HUGE COMMENT TO YOU AND I ACCIDENTALLY DELETED ;;;;; BUT THANKS DEAR THANK!!! The past 2 days i've only been working on this except eating junk food toilet and 5 hour sleep!!!! BUT IT WAS WORTH IT
> ehehe lately I've just been spamming textures on everything ^^^ also i came to acknowledge ps' color balancing man I hate ps because it so umcomfortable but it does its job G O OD lol
> 
> were u the one who put 50 shades of nikiforov



OH GOD IT DOES THAT A LOT TBFH
honESTLY I DO THAT SOMETIMES L O L 
yesss the textures look so good !!!! its amazing i cry
also yes
episode 10


----------



## Keitara (Dec 6, 2016)

...huehuehuehuehueheueheuehuehuehueue


----------



## kyukon (Dec 6, 2016)

Kei !!! !  !  ! ! ! !! Your 12/3 picture is so pretty!
I really really love how vibrant it is! And especially how you colored the hair! <3


----------



## Keitara (Dec 6, 2016)

kyukon said:


> Kei !!! !  !  ! ! ! !! Your 12/3 picture is so pretty!
> I really really love how vibrant it is! And especially how you colored the hair! <3


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kyu senpai praised me!!!! (the world must be going down omg))
thank you so so much //cries


----------



## kyukon (Dec 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kyu senpai praised me!!!! (the world must be going down omg))
> thank you so so much //cries



pssshhh!! what are you talking about !!! 
you deserve every amount of praise you get!!! you worked really hard and you deserve it! ; y; <33
I'm always happy to see how much you have progressed and continue to get better and better !
it's very inspiring to me as well, so I'm always happy to see your new works. ;;


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

kyukon said:


> pssshhh!! what are you talking about !!!
> you deserve every amount of praise you get!!! you worked really hard and you deserve it! ; y; <33
> I'm always happy to see how much you have progressed and continue to get better and better !
> it's very inspiring to me as well, so I'm always happy to see your new works. ;;



aaaaaaa thank you so much Kyu!! I'm honored to inspire you omg!!! Your words mean a lot to me T_T 
I'll continue to work hard!! >w<

----


speaking of working hard, wip of commission! Honestly considering the amount of detail and time I put into these, I have to consider raising my commission prices in the future ... *sigh* I think it's only fair to me ;-;?
I think that's my most dynamic piece so far hehe... had to do research on drawing skateboards too, but I think it came out nicely





----

ALSO I figured decorating my room is art too lol...!
I honestly never showed my room to anybody in rl except my family (after all I can't avoid that..) because... I personally find it funny but other people will probably find it creepy ha..hahaha...
so yeah! HAVE A SNEAK PEAK ONTO KEITARA'S ROOM OF SIN!
also, I had to show Evvie who's the real king of merch here.
i'm just praying that Hyo won't see this ... bc he will definitely start to hate me again *cries*
also pls dont anybody judge me??? I just like to have... stuff.. oK


Spoiler: Keitara's room of sin



this is wallpaper..^^ it goes from ceiling to floor
if you're wondering about the silver thingy, it's a self made cosplay prop... with a cat toy on it lol




(the hair on the left side is from a clip-on cosplay wig in case you're wondering)





I think evvie has got more manga than me though





many of the posters I got for free ^^





















my cosplay sins... yes i got a maid dress, and I have the white belt in Shaolin Kungfu lol









merch collection





































honestly this is still not all yet


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaaaaaa thank you so much Kyu!! I'm honored to inspire you omg!!! Your words mean a lot to me T_T
> I'll continue to work hard!! >w<
> 
> ----
> ...



YO THAT LOOKS SUPER COOL aaaa i cant wait to comission u againnnn~
also tbh **** hyo hE EATS CAKE WITH A SPOON.
WHO TEH ****
EATS CAKE
WITH A ****ING SPOON
ITS WRONG
FUNDAMENTALLY WRONG

ALSOO YOOOO THATS A LOT **** I HAVE A WORTHY OPONENT :O
i see that nice MM stuff *** 
you need more yoi
i should get you yoi
hmm
wait do you have any yoi stuff on ordeR??? i dont wanna accidentally buy you a duplicate //dies


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

himeki said:


> YO THAT LOOKS SUPER COOL aaaa i cant wait to comission u againnnn~
> also tbh **** hyo hE EATS CAKE WITH A SPOON.
> WHO TEH ****
> EATS CAKE
> ...



aaa thanks!^^
OOO WOAH HYO DEF GOT HIS PRIORITIES BACKWARDS (LOL)

aaa I hope you dont think its weird aaa
i'm still awaiting like 20 packets of mm merch tho //runs
i dont have any yoi merch at all and I didn't plan to buy any LOL (mysme >>>>>>>yoi)
but aaa you want to buy me stuff????? YOU DONT HAVE TO OMG;;;; B-BUT I'D BE SUPER HONORED IF YOU SEND ME STUFF THO!! LIKE I SAID; YOUR OLD SOCKS ARE FINE AS WELL! I'M HAPPY ABOUT ANYTHING


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaa thanks!^^
> OOO WOAH HYO DEF GOT HIS PRIORITIES BACKWARDS (LOL)
> 
> aaa I hope you dont think its weird aaa
> ...



YES I KNOWWWW YOU EAT CAKE WITH A FORK AND ONLY A FORK ANYTHING ELSE IS INCREDIBLY WRONG

no why would i youve seen my corkboard LOL
KEI HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU YOU CANT HAVE MY SOCKS ASDFGHJKL


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

himeki said:


> YES I KNOWWWW YOU EAT CAKE WITH A FORK AND ONLY A FORK ANYTHING ELSE IS INCREDIBLY WRONG
> 
> no why would i youve seen my corkboard LOL
> KEI HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU YOU CANT HAVE MY SOCKS ASDFGHJKL



but what if it's spooncake??

AA IM JUST UNSURE OK you've got a corkboard of sin, but IVE GOT A* ROOM *OF SIN
whyyyyy~ GIVE ME YOUR SOCKS
or underwear

(i am just joking, i haven't fallen that low yet lmao)


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> but what if it's spooncake??
> 
> AA IM JUST UNSURE OK you've got a corkboard of sin, but IVE GOT A* ROOM *OF SIN
> whyyyyy~ GIVE ME YOUR SOCKS
> ...



wtf whats a spoon cake

LOL YEAH BUT THATS BC ITS EASIER TO TAKE SELFIES WHEN U ONLY HAVE ONE CONCENTRATED AREA TO HIDE L O L 
nO NO CLOTHES FOR U LM AO


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaaaaaa thank you so much Kyu!! I'm honored to inspire you omg!!! Your words mean a lot to me T_T
> I'll continue to work hard!! >w<
> 
> ----
> ...



ur calendar makes me physically die inside x. x

also nice Miku wallpaper


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> ur calendar makes me physically die inside x. x
> 
> also nice Miku wallpaper



you can have it if you pay for shipping costs ;')
(i need free space on my wall for all the mysme posters..)
THANKS LOL i got it from amazon

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> wtf whats a spoon cake
> 
> LOL YEAH BUT THATS BC ITS EASIER TO TAKE SELFIES WHEN U ONLY HAVE ONE CONCENTRATED AREA TO HIDE L O L
> nO NO CLOTHES FOR U LM AO



i made it up LOL
tbh my entire room shouldn't even EXIST 
i want to hide EVERYTHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAA I NOTICED I FORGOT ONE PICTURE OF MORE MYSME MERCH


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> you can have it if you pay for shipping costs ;')
> (i need free space on my wall for all the mysme posters..)
> THANKS LOL i got it from amazon
> 
> ...



did u ever write anything or mark it inside o. o


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> did u ever write anything or mark it inside o. o



nope! it's super new haha, I just put it on the wall for no reason
(not sure if you noticed, but it's from 2014 and in german bc kei is german sinner)


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> nope! it's super new haha, I just put it on the wall for no reason
> (not sure if you noticed, but it's from 2014 and in german bc kei is german sinner)



i did notice it was 2014 but I dont care

thou idk german so rip my dreams


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> i did notice it was 2014 but I dont care
> 
> thou idk german so rip my dreams



well the only things written in there are the months and weekdays though lol

Januar - Februar - Maerz (March) - April - Mai (May) - Juni (June) - Juli (July) - August - September - Oktober (October) - November - Dezember (December)

as you can see, the months in german almost sound like the english anyways

Montag (Monday) - Dienstag (Tuesday) - Mittwoch (Wednesday) - Donnerstag (Thursday) - Freitag (Friday) - Samstag (Saturday) - Sonntag (Sunday)

but it's up to you :') Just wanna be of help since it deserves more love haha


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> well the only things written in there are the months and weekdays though lol
> 
> Januar - Februar - Maerz (March) - April - Mai (May) - Juni (June) - Juli (July) - August - September - Oktober (October) - November - Dezember (December)
> 
> ...



kei dont say its simple u probably havent lost marks in a german exam for mixing up donnerstag and dienstag :')


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

himeki said:


> kei dont say its simple u probably havent lost marks in a german exam for mixing up donnerstag and dienstag :')



LOL Ok but the weekdays are in order on the calendar! if you use common sense, it should be fine.^^ 
ALSO DID YOU SEE THE MERCH IMAGE I ADDED LATER ON WITH THE CHARM SET :^D


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> LOL Ok but the weekdays are in order on the calendar! if you use common sense, it should be fine.^^
> ALSO DID YOU SEE THE MERCH IMAGE I ADDED LATER ON WITH THE CHARM SET :^D



sdfghjkl;' YOURE GONNA BEAT ME FOR SURE IM JUST A POOR HIGHSCHOOLER


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

himeki said:


> sdfghjkl;' YOURE GONNA BEAT ME FOR SURE IM JUST A POOR HIGHSCHOOLER



HEY I'M BASICALLY UNEMPLOYED ;;
I.. just have my priorities for the use of money (mysme)


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> well the only things written in there are the months and weekdays though lol
> 
> Januar - Februar - Maerz (March) - April - Mai (May) - Juni (June) - Juli (July) - August - September - Oktober (October) - November - Dezember (December)
> 
> ...



Is "tag" day? xD I find them funny for some reason lol
why is wednesday mittwoch? o: all the other ones are something tag 

Also how much would it be from where ever u live to USA? the shipping


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

lol i just noticed, in my sig it looks like seven says "yes" LMAO


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> lol i just noticed, in my sig it looks like seven says "yes" LMAO



omg xD I now just realized that as well


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Is "tag" day? xD I find them funny for some reason lol
> why is wednesday mittwoch? o: all the other ones are something tag
> 
> Also how much would it be from where ever u live to USA? the shipping



yup hehe!
mittwoch = mitte der woche = half of the week

hmm i'm not 100% sure but i'm guessing around 4-5 usd


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> yup hehe!
> mittwoch = mitte der woche = half of the week
> 
> hmm i'm not 100% sure but i'm guessing around 4-5 usd



I am the same as evs unemployed and no life lmao
Also for some reason my mom has some thing against anime and manga in general?.. and it would be weird for me if a random anime calendar came through the mail for me to put in my room
Like honestly I'm done with her **** / I have 3 BE manga rn and 5 are still coming through the mail, and she makes a big fuss about it saying it's a waste of money except its like the only thing that makes me happy 

Sry for rant rip


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I am the same as evs unemployed and no life lmao
> Also for some reason my mom has some thing against anime and manga in general?.. and it would be weird for me if a random anime calendar came through the mail for me to put in my room
> Like honestly I'm done with her **** / I have 3 BE manga rn and 5 are still coming through the mail, and she makes a big fuss about it saying it's a waste of money except its like the only thing that makes me happy
> 
> Sry for rant rip



heyy same here welcome in the club lol

aww i'm so sorry to hear that dear!;; everyone should be free to like what they want... :'( it's sad but sometimes things that seem meaningless to others are life-saving to us, and those people fail to acknowledge that T_T everybody has to define for themselves what is happiness to them, and i dont think your mother has the right to decline that happiness to you, no matter in which form your happiness is! especially when manga = your happiness, your mother can't go and say manga = waste. It would be like saying your happiness = waste!!!
did you try to talk to your father maybe? or if you have siblings they can try to support you
about the calendar, since you basically get it for free (+postcard), she can accept it maybe? since it would be a "good deal"


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Is "tag" day? xD I find them funny for some reason lol
> why is wednesday mittwoch? o: all the other ones are something tag
> 
> Also how much would it be from where ever u live to USA? the shipping


from what i know from german lessons
mitt = middle
woch = week
mittwoch = middle week

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> I am the same as evs unemployed and no life lmao
> Also for some reason my mom has some thing against anime and manga in general?.. and it would be weird for me if a random anime calendar came through the mail for me to put in my room
> Like honestly I'm done with her **** / I have 3 BE manga rn and 5 are still coming through the mail, and she makes a big fuss about it saying it's a waste of money except its like the only thing that makes me happy
> 
> Sry for rant rip



im only happy when surrounded by gay **** uwu
my parents are chill with yoi
to quote
"this is really ****ing gAY" - my father
"gay, gay, gay, gay...oh is that a straight couple?" - my mother
"so he moved to japan and became his coach just to get his dicc again" - also my mother


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Keitara said:


> heyy same here welcome in the club lol
> 
> aww i'm so sorry to hear that dear!;; everyone should be free to like what they want... :'( it's sad but sometimes things that seem meaningless to others are life-saving to us, and those people fail to acknowledge that T_T everybody has to define for themselves what is happiness to them, and i dont think your mother has the right to decline that happiness to you, no matter in which form your happiness is! especially when manga = your happiness, your mother can't go and say manga = waste. It would be like saying your happiness = waste!!!
> did you try to talk to your father maybe? or if you have siblings they can try to support you
> about the calendar, since you basically get it for free (+postcard), she can accept it maybe? since it would be a "good deal"



Well my dad is "idc" it's my mom that always makes a problem with it 
My b day is soon so mebbe I can ask to order something online and when I do I could squeeze this is idk


----------



## Keitara (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Well my dad is "idc" it's my mom that always makes a problem with it
> My b day is soon so mebbe I can ask to order something online and when I do I could squeeze this is idk



side with your dad :^D
Oh okay ! I wish you luck^^ you can notify me if you're ready :')


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 10, 2016)

Np 
Help I'm dying of dancing


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

I've seen your shop thread before, but not this one (which I found under keyword: manga) lol I love the couple drawing you have in the main post. So cute~


----------



## Jeonggwa (Dec 18, 2016)

Coolio
I didn't know you were German
HOLA COMO ESTAS!!!

May I ask which corner you're from? Just a direction would do; like west, east, southwest or something like that ww


----------



## Keitara (Jan 9, 2017)

yuusako :'))
here's a game: find the yoi reference 






- - - Post Merge - - -



issitohbi said:


> I've seen your shop thread before, but not this one (which I found under keyword: manga) lol I love the couple drawing you have in the main post. So cute~


aww thank you!! I'm glad u like em :'>


Yonkorin said:


> Coolio
> I didn't know you were German
> HOLA COMO ESTAS!!!
> 
> May I ask which corner you're from? Just a direction would do; like west, east, southwest or something like that ww


hii yon :')) 
yes me a grman potetto but germany is bleh lol
sure :') i'm from north-rhine westfalia, near the border to the netherlands ^^


----------



## himeki (Jan 9, 2017)

Keitara said:


> yuusako :'))
> here's a game: find the yoi reference
> 
> 
> ...



UR SIG TOO IM DEAD
SPARKLY RINGS!!!!!!!!!! IM CRYING THIS IS SO ****ING CUTE WTF I LOVE THIS STYLE


----------



## Keitara (Jan 9, 2017)

himeki said:


> UR SIG TOO IM DEAD
> SPARKLY RINGS!!!!!!!!!! IM CRYING THIS IS SO ****ING CUTE WTF I LOVE THIS STYLE



FOR NOHR!!! ;v;
heehee I'm glad u like it :')) its the scene after yuu proposed ^^ usako is close to crying ^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

or it could be more like yoi and usako bought a ring, gave it to yuu and then yuu gave him a ring too and usako is sobbing


----------



## himeki (Jan 9, 2017)

Keitara said:


> FOR NOHR!!! ;v;
> heehee I'm glad u like it :')) its the scene after yuu proposed ^^ usako is close to crying ^^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



IDK MAN ITS CUTE AS HECK AND IM SOB


----------



## mooncat1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow that is very beautiful


----------



## Keitara (Jan 30, 2017)

stress reliefffff... I can't sleep well lately so I drew this in hopes to be able to sleep better today (rip)
and of course, keitara is traditionally naked LOL
i'm working on her redesign since ages hnnnnnnn







himeki said:


> IDK MAN ITS CUTE AS HECK AND IM SOB


you're cute evchu <:


mooncat1 said:


> Wow that is very beautiful



aaa thank you very much!!^^


----------



## Keitara (Feb 5, 2017)

auction prize for bunnila


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 5, 2017)

Keitara said:


> auction prize for bunnila



I cannot express the thx enough o:
TYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Keitara (Feb 5, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I cannot express the thx enough o:
> TYYYYYYYYYYYYY



you're welcome dear ^_^ i'm glad you like it!!


----------



## himeki (Feb 5, 2017)

Keitara said:


> auction prize for bunnila



oooo!!! so sparkly and pretty!! your pixels are so nice keipai


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 5, 2017)

tfw a senpai calls u senpai
THINKING POSE 

Teach me how to pixel
I need forever for one crai


----------



## Keitara (Feb 6, 2017)

himeki said:


> oooo!!! so sparkly and pretty!! your pixels are so nice keipai


aaaa thank evhee T v T i had problems with the dark color scheme tho/// black is hard to pixel/color


Yonkorin said:


> tfw a senpai calls u senpai
> THINKING POSE
> 
> Teach me how to pixel
> I need forever for one crai



PUTS YOU IN QUEEN POSE// you're super-hyper-mega-ultra-ultimate senpai lv.1000

dude I had no idea what I was doing T v T;; I take super long for them too, I used to be a bit faster but lately I got that fetish where I try to put every pixel on the perfect place?? and in the end it's still not perfect and it's frustrating ;_;
I bet your pixels look perf like all you do ^_~


----------



## Keitara (Oct 5, 2019)

"Corner of sin"... that sounds a lot like me back in 2016. It feels like it was just yesterday when I was active in the museum. It used to be something like my second home. But that is no more... all my friends are gone. It feels...empty to post here... If only I could go back in time...

Today I decided to pick up drawing again after a 2-year break. Maybe it's because everything started here on tbt that I ended up here again. Since I'm already here, I can post something as well I guess...

I'll use instagram for posting art in the future, so I'll leave this here: https://www.instagram.com/lyphannia/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

The picture where the guy opens his mouth confused me so much. I didn't understood at first
that it's animated.. xD
I will leave a follow on your Instagram account, your drawings are so calming somehow. :3


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2019)

Keitara said:


> "Corner of sin"... that sounds a lot like me back in 2016. It feels like it was just yesterday when I was active in the museum. It used to be something like my second home. But that is no more... all my friends are gone. It feels...empty to post here... If only I could go back in time...
> 
> Today I decided to pick up drawing again after a 2-year break. Maybe it's because everything started here on tbt that I ended up here again. Since I'm already here, I can post something as well I guess...
> 
> I'll use instagram for posting art in the future, so I'll leave this here: https://www.instagram.com/lyphannia/



KEITARAAAAA <3 Omg your art is amazing!! I love it so much!! Welcome back!! <33


----------

